# B13 front speaker brackets



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried looking sround for this but didn't really find anything on it. Some sellers on ebay have speaker brackets that allow you to mount 5 1/4 inch speakers in the front doors without drilling more holes. My doors have the 3-screw mounts. Does anyone know where I can buy these? The seller now claims that they are out of stock. 

I noticed that someone else is listing them for the 2000 model and it looks about the same. Are the holes the same on the B13 as on the 2000 year model?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have 6.5" that mounted in with no mods in the front door. I had to use self taping screws to mount them, but that's it.


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

Centurion said:


> I have 6.5" that mounted in with no mods in the front door. I had to use self taping screws to mount them, but that's it.



So far all the speakers I have tried are too shallow. I'm making an adapter to use a 5 1/4 speaker.


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry, make that too deep.


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

My experience was the same as Centurion's--when I was setting out to replace the front speakers in our '93 XE, the research I did indicated that the OEM speaker was 5.25". So that's what I bought. When I opened the door panel up to install 'em, I discovered that the opening would actually fit a 6.5". So that's what I put in instead. Don't recall having any particular problems getting them installed, either. They are Bazooka brand.


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

I bought 6.5" Infinitiy Reference for my front doors and have them mounted in the door using bracket adapters and self tapping screws but the hole in the door panel is an oval for the OEM 4x6, how did you guys get the 6.5 to fit with the door panel on and not have the outter part of the cone / rubber on the new speakers interfere with the door panel.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one who used 4x6s? I cut the old speakers out of their brackets and popped some Sonys in their place. A few screws hold the speakers to the brackets.

If you really want to use 6 1/2s, you might have to shave the inside of the door panel.


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

meh screw that, 4x6 don't do any justice. better off just leaving the OEMs in, IMO


----------



## SwaN (Jan 5, 2008)

i have an se-r to clarify. 
so, even tho they are factory 4x6 
you can still install a 6.5 
by simply shaving the door panel down?! 
no cutting or hacking anything up on the door? 
if so, im gonna go get them speakers i just returned today. 
DAMN IT! 
another question, rear speakers. 
it looks liks someone cut holes back there
and the speakrs which were upgrade back in the early 90's are 6in. 
i have 6.5/6.75 rockford speakers, 
should i cut bigger holes or just use spacers!?!?!
thanx alot!


----------

